# Product Return at GYMnTONIC - Nootropic, Focus, Energy and Pre-Workout



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 2, 2020)

*www.gymntonic.com*
​
 View this email in your browser 
​
​






​

 

 CLICK HERE - GYMnTONIC Supplement's HomePage 
 


​

*Stim Freak has returned and is now in STOCK!*

[h=3]Product Reviews[/h]  



 	[h=4]The Best  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/h]  	Posted by StimTron on 27th Aug 2019
Hands  down the strongest stim formula of the era. I'm really impressed by the  formulation. If you haven't already tried it it's an experience once  you have you'll be a believer. Speaking of time for me to restock.

 	[h=4]Bought 5 bottles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/h]  	Posted by D. Weaver on 27th Aug 2019
I?ve  bought probably 5 bottles of this. Definitely my favorite stim. I add a  bronkaid in with 2 caps of SF. Best appetite suppressant I?ve used in a  long time.

 
 

​
​

​





​

​





​

 

 Purchase STIM FREAK by MA LABS - CLICK HERE NOW!! 
 


​
 

​

​
 

​
 
​


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 3, 2020)

Interesting.  I'll.have to give this one a shot in the near future.  Thanks for heads up Wes.


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Looks to be a great mix -OD


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 6, 2020)

Superb!


----------

